# P. Ornata bite



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Lee (boxofsorrows) just got tagged by his P. Ornata. The ambulance has taken him to hospital. Just thought some of his friends on here would like to know.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope he's OK, that's got to hurt


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

That's a shame, sure he'll be fine and we'll be seeing pictures of the tag soon enough!


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

garlicpickle said:


> Hope he's OK, that's got to hurt


 
He was shouting so loud I thought he was giving birth :sad:


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> That's a shame, sure he'll be fine and we'll be seeing pictures of the tag soon enough!


Probably :shock:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoopsy daisy


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

hope hes ok i know its risk we all take


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

:censor: that dont sound good how did that happen ?


----------



## fangsandlegs (Mar 23, 2013)

Lmao what's he need ambulance for bit ott don't ya think.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Is that twice in a year ??


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh crap! Really hope he's ok. Waiting for a reply to a pm so he's got a pretty good excuse!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure he'll (eventually) be fine. Hope it doesn't put him off the hobby. Although I don't know him well I always enjoy his posts and he always comes across as a really nice bloke.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

No offense but I dont think it is a good idea to advertise his negligence. Unless it was for bravado.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

You know the rules...pics or it didn't happen:whistling2:

Hope he is fine though, didn't think Ts commonly sold carried such potent venom


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

MrFerretman6 said:


> No offense but I dont think it is a good idea to advertise his negligence. Unless it was for bravado.


Negligence? Really?

What a pity we're not all perfect like you.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

redvoodoo said:


> Negligence? Really?
> 
> What a pity we're not all perfect like you.


I'm a little less than perfect, but good guess.

And forgive me but you must see my point. Straight on here to tell everyone about it? 

Plus pretty much all bites are down to accidents, which are negligence.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

redvoodoo said:


> Negligence? Really?
> 
> What a pity we're not all perfect like you.


It's never the T's fault though...

I've unpacked, packed, rehoused 1,000's of T's in the last 15 years and never been tagged.

This is the second time if my memory serves me correct. 

A change of tactic or more thought is required in the future I think !


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

MrFerretman6 said:


> No offense but I dont think it is a good idea to advertise his negligence. Unless it was for bravado.


no it can happen to the best of us and P. Ornata can have a bit of a temper on them they can have bad day just like us

but lets look at this if your moving a Ts home to a bigger one and you open the lid and get tagged thats negligence 

i change the water bowels in all my Ts tanks and to get them out i use my hands is that negligence or is that making sure it dont get dropped (have you ever tryed picking up a exo terra bowl with tongues ) 

but we dont know how he got tagged if he was giving it a belly rub then ok thats negligence but if he was doing something like water rehousing or whatever then no


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

muska2510 said:


> but we dont know how he got tagged if he was giving it a belly rub then ok thats negligence but *if he was doing something like water rehousing or whatever then no*



If this was a venomous snake would your answer be the same ?

Getting tagged under any circumstances, by any animal is negligence. 

It doesnt matter if someone was handling, feeding, changing the water or rearranging the decor . . it is still negligence. 

I have around 450 T's and I NEVER under any circumstances put my hand in the tub/tank if the spider is in there, hiding or not. 

A long pair of forceps is one of, if not the most important piece of equipment that I own.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> If this was a venomous snake would your answer be the same ?
> 
> Getting tagged under any circumstances, by any animal is negligence.
> 
> ...


I do agree with what you say though would you also say someone is negligent lifting out the water bowl of a terrestrial species? Only one of mine I use tongs to lift out the water bowl is my P cambridgei & I use 15 inch feeding forceps to get it.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> I do agree with what you say though *would you also say someone is negligent lifting out the water bowl of a terrestrial species?* Only one of mine I use tongs to lift out the water bowl is my P cambridgei & I use 15 inch feeding forceps to get it.


*Yes*. I have many sizes and species of Brachypelma and Grammostola as well as Euathlus sp. 
I make no distinction between my terrestrial Euathlus sp. 'Red' and Selenocosmia arndsti or arboreal species like Avicularia versicolor and Phormingochilus everetti. 
I treat them all with the same respect, which means that they can all bite. Some can and will bite more readily than others but if you treat them all with the same amount of caution then you wont get bitten. . . Simples : victory:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

What has the invert section become:devil:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I do agree with what you say though would you also say someone is negligent lifting out the water bowl of a terrestrial species? Only one of mine I use tongs to lift out the water bowl is my P cambridgei & I use 15 inch feeding forceps to get it.


Ofcourse it :censor: is. 
There's a much smaller chance, but still a *chance*. Taking a chance is negligence.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> *Yes*. I have many sizes and species of Brachypelma and Grammostola as well as Euathlus sp.
> I make no distinction between my terrestrial Euathlus sp. 'Red' and Selenocosmia arndsti or arboreal species like Avicularia versicolor and Phormingochilus everetti.
> I treat them all with the same respect, which means that they can all bite. Some can and will bite more readily than others but if you treat them all with the same amount of caution then you wont get bitten. . . Simples : victory:


Fair enough but don't assume I don't treat my spiders with the respect and caution they deserve, I make sure they are well out of the way when a water bowl is removed, you have 450, I have just a small number and know their temperements and the bowl is removed with caution at all times.



Veyron said:


> Ofcourse it :censor: is.
> There's a much smaller chance, but still a *chance*. Taking a chance is negligence.


Would you mind not swearing at me, just because you used the sensor icon doesn't mean I don't know what would've been said. I take a chance every day handling my snakes, and one of them is mildly venomous, you'll be telling me next not to handle them either. As said above, caution is used when removing bowls and I do use long tongs with the P cambridgei.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Would you mind not swearing at me, just because you used the sensor icon doesn't mean I don't know what would've been said.* I take a chance every day handling my snakes*, and one of them is mildly venomous, you'll be telling me next not to handle them either.


The "*c*ensor" icon is there for a reason and I'll use it as I see fit. Honestly, I would have liked to have typed it, but as per rules, I used the icon : victory:

You are free to handle your snakes as you wish, just don't EVER moan if they bite you. I do not care whether they do or not and it's your choice. If you're negligent, fair be it.

I'm sure Lee has no regrets and wont be changing his style of T practice from now on either. :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Veyron said:


> The "*c*ensor" icon is there for a reason and I'll use it as I see fit. Honestly, I would have liked to have typed it, but as per rules, I used the icon : victory:
> 
> *You are free to handle your snakes as you wish, just don't EVER moan if they bite you. I do not care whether they do or not and it's your choice. If you're negligent, fair be it.*
> 
> I'm sure Lee has no regrets and wont be changing his style of T practice from now on either. :whistling2:


Would love you to tell the folk in the snake section that, esp folk who keep kings as they will chew on you for no reason, would you class that as negligent?! You do know that most bites are caused at feeding time, folk handling snakes either before or after they've fed, you gonna tell them they're negligent if bitten as a result?! I am not daft enough to handle or move a snake in feeding mode, I'd lose a few fingers if I did & I certainly don't moan about any bites I get, if I did that I'd be there all day as I have quite a bitey male housie.

What Lee does is his business but in the time I've been keeping mine I've used nothing but caution and never once been bitten! As someone else pointed out, do you know how difficult it is to pick up some bowls with tongs & keep a good enough grip on it so it's not dropped, specifically exo terra bowls!!

It's quite easy for people to sit behind their computers and judge or criticize the practice of others, especially when they don't know the exact details of how it happened but I am sure Lee will see this and explain for himself how this happened and no doubt you will be the first to comment if he does. :whistling2: : victory:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> do you know how difficult it is to pick up some bowls with tongs & keep a good enough grip on it so it's not dropped, specifically exo terra bowls!!



That's something easily rectified. 
Change the bowl to a design that can be picked up with tweezers or forceps. : victory: (or dont use a water bowl)

What is more important ? 

Personal safety or a tank looking good ?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Best wishes to Lee (boxofsorrows) hope you feel better soon mate ,

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

fangsandlegs said:


> Lmao what's he need ambulance for bit ott don't ya think.


not really- pokies give pretty nasty bites & are venomous enough to knock you down & ruin your day.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Am i the only one that never sticks my hand in any enclosure and always uses tweezers??

Iv never even had a threat pose off any of my pokies either :/


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Am i the only one that never sticks my hand in any enclosure and always uses tweezers??
> 
> Iv never even had a threat pose off any of my pokies either :/



If you read the whole thread you would find you are not.......


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> If you read the whole thread you would find you are not.......


I find i only tend to read comments from about 3 people XD


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

been 24hrs, what's the score,?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know much about spooders, but I know ornatas are quick and dangerous, I know a few so called "experts" who have been tagged by them. Shit happens, no matter how careful you are.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

SUPER HANS said:


> I don't know much about spooders, but I know ornatas are quick and dangerous, *I know a few so called "experts" who have been tagged by them. Shit happens, no matter how careful you are*.


Think this is the first time I've actually agreed with anything you've said but completely agree.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

martin3 said:


> been 24hrs, what's the score,?


1-0 to the P.ornata


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Think this is the first time I've actually agreed with anything you've said but completely agree.


Not just a pretty face you know.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

SUPER HANS said:


> I don't know much about spooders, but I know ornatas are quick and dangerous, I know a few so called "experts" who have been tagged by them. Shit happens, no matter how careful you are.


yep! some keepers have been nailed by pokies, psalmos, featherleg baboons & h macs just by having them jump out onto them as they open the lid or door of the tank- no amount of caution can allow for stuff like that.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> yep! some keepers have been nailed by pokies, psalmos, featherleg baboons & h macs just by having them jump out onto them as they open the lid or door of the tank- no amount of caution can allow for stuff like that.


Very true Wilks!! I don't keep these spiders but I never dive straight in and lift out a water bowl without watching said spider and judging its reactions & only the keeper is best placed to judge the temperement and reactions of the spiders they keep!!!

I do not put my hand near my P cambridgei's enclosure and wont even lower tongs in to lift out water bowl until I move her out the way, usually to the underside of the bit of bark she has & even then I keep my eye on things the whole time the lid is off the enclosure, this applies to all of my spiders.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> yep! some keepers have been nailed by pokies, psalmos, featherleg baboons & h macs just by having them jump out onto them as they open the lid or door of the tank- no amount of caution can allow for stuff like that.


Who?

Name one person who's had a spider jump out of its enclosure and bite them? I bet you will find the spider ran out of the enclosure, keeper panicked and did something daft like grabbed the spider resulting in a bite.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Who?
> 
> Name one person who's had a spider jump out of its enclosure and bite them?


there have been examples in the BTS journals, & at least one member here was hospitalised by a small h.mac that leapt out onto his arm.


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kamike said:


> Who?
> 
> Name one person who's had a spider jump out of its enclosure and bite them? I bet you will find the spider ran out of the enclosure, keeper panicked and did something daft like grabbed the spider resulting in a bite.


It's never happened to me in 15 years and I handle them, and lick them and that, I bet when I do get bit it'll be when I've got one down my pants or in my mouth or summert :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Can't say iv ever been close to being tagged. I've never ever had a threat pose off any of my pokies. I find they prefer to run than fight. That includes my P.ornata


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Can't say iv ever been close to being tagged. I've never ever had a threat pose off any of my pokies. I find they prefer to run than fight. That includes my P.ornata


I only have one spider full stop that charges at me or holds its ground and doesn't run, AF H.doriae, shizz happens though, hope he's alright like but I'm sure he'll be fine and also a little more careful in future, I think when you keep for a long time you can become complacent.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anybody else think this thread has changed direction. Started off as a caring individual updating lee's online friends that he's had an accident regarding one of his Ts.

Not an opportunity to point and shout negligence

Hope lee's alright. I don't know him but he seems like a top bloke and I know he's well received on this forum.

Keep us posted and as mentioned before, I wanna see the bite : victory:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

HowseR21 said:


> Anybody else think this thread has changed direction. Started off as a caring individual updating lee's online friends that he's had an accident regarding one of his Ts.
> 
> Not an opportunity to point and shout negligence
> 
> ...


it's fast degenerated into a flame fest against anybody who dares suggest a bite could be caused by anything but negligence, which isn't always so.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes it is, if you are 'richard'ing about with your spider and it bites you then it is your fault. You 'neglected' saftey issues. 

I still dont understand the need to shout about it straight after it happened. A well written bite report with documented symptoms and recovery would have been better recieved and much more useful.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Yes it is, if you are 'richard'ing about with your spider and it bites you then it is your fault. You 'neglected' saftey issues.


not if the spider jumps out & bites you as soon as you open the tank like the examples in the BTS journals. not saying that's what happened to lee, but it does happen.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> not if the spider jumps out & bites you as soon as you open the tank like the examples in the BTS journals. not saying that's what happened to lee, but it does happen.


Should have paid more attention and not neglected the fact it could have jumped 
out.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Seriously, no one on here knows the circumstances of how Lee sustained the bite and rather than wait until he posts to say what happened, you all jump and shout negligence, honestly don't know why I bother with this section. :bash:



Lee I hope your okay.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

lol. Watch Lee come back and say he tried to kiss it or something.


I know he wouldn't before the butthurt brigade come along


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Seriously, no one on here knows the circumstances of how Lee sustained the bite and rather than wait until he posts to say what happened, you all jump and shout negligence, honestly don't know why I bother with this section. :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee I hope your okay.


yeah, enough already! i've had it with the flaming- i'm outta this thread. as dr teeth in the muppet show would say, 'i'm ankling it!':devil::bash:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Seriously, no one on here knows the circumstances of how Lee sustained the bite and rather than wait until he posts to say what happened, you all jump and shout negligence, honestly don't know why I bother with this section. :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee I hope your okay.


Whats the big deal with negligence? Everybody does it, how many of us jump in our cars and drive off without checking the mirrors or the brakes, cross the road without looking both ways, post photos on facebook that we wish we hadn't? It happens to us all but we dont shout about it.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Whats the big deal with negligence? Everybody does it, how many of us jump in our cars and drive off without checking the mirrors or the brakes, cross the road without looking both ways, post photos on facebook that we wish we hadn't? It happens to us all but we dont shout about it.


I seen no one shouting about it, I seen a thread from one of Lee's friends posting to let his other friends know what happened & maybe the simple reason for the thread is that they don't know all his friends to PM them directly & the course of the thread goes straight to saying it was negligence without even knowing the exact circumstances as to how the spider ended up biting.............maybe folk should wait and hear what happened before jumping on the bandwagon.

You lot carry on though, your doing a grand job, it's a wonder any new people to the hobby actually come on here, the attitude of some people is really quite disturbing at times especially the 'I've been doing this for years so I know best and anything else is not good practice' attitude and assuming 'negligence' when you don't have full facts, it's so easy for certain people to sit behind their computers and be so judgmental towards others, some people need to have a good think about how they conduct themselves.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to agree with Ailsa, it's really not a good reflection on the forum when the overall comment is a judgemental attitude based on a friend informing us of why BoS is AWOL. 
It's unsavoury in here some times!

Please offer Lee my best wishes, I hope his condition improves soon


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

feel better soon box of sparrows

love 
aunty shaz xxx


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lee's a nice guy and even if he did eff up and get bitten through carelessness there's no need to rip him a new one. I'm sure the pain from an ornata bite is punishment enough!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

I wanna say something but I'm now currently too scared to.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

the main thing is that Lee gets well soon.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*Please folks, posting comments which deride other comments and then follow exactly the same path are not what we want to see. They have been, and will be removed.
Quoting the same merely endorses it!*


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Would love you to tell the folk in the snake section that, esp folk who keep kings as they will chew on you for no reason, would you class that as negligent?! You do know that most bites are caused at feeding time, folk handling snakes either before or after they've fed, you gonna tell them they're negligent if bitten as a result?! I am not daft enough to handle or move a snake in feeding mode, I'd lose a few fingers if I did & I certainly don't moan about any bites I get, if I did that I'd be there all day as I have quite a bitey male housie.
> 
> What Lee does is his business but in the time I've been keeping mine I've used nothing but caution and never once been bitten! As someone else pointed out, do you know how difficult it is to pick up some bowls with tongs & keep a good enough grip on it so it's not dropped, specifically exo terra bowls!!
> 
> It's quite easy for people to sit behind their computers and judge or criticize the practice of others, especially when they don't know the exact details of how it happened but I am sure Lee will see this and explain for himself how this happened and no doubt you will be the first to comment if he does. :whistling2: : victory:


 This is rubbish, there is a reason you just dont know it.

This again is utter poo. Many people move snakes into a feeding box before and after a feed, me included

So why antagonize the animal? if it doesn't take handling then dont handle for your benefit

That just makes the bowl unsuitable for the setup so is negligent


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

oliwilliams said:


> This is rubbish, there is a reason you just dont know it.
> 
> Actually no it's not rubbish, I have an MBK and she's given a bite with no warning & I have friends who keep kings that will bite without warning, do you keep kings? They're known for being biters.
> 
> ...



Answers above.


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

round 24... FIGHT! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Dasher256 said:


> round 24... FIGHT! :lol2:


Nope lol, this thread has turned ridiculous and have had enough :lol2:


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

It's quite simple, any bite from any animal is negligence. There are plenty of ways to avoid a bite, if you do things by the book, when carrying out simple maintenance etc.

Obviously I hope he recovers. But as someone else stated, this is his second bite in a year - maybe time for a new hobby?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Suddenly starting to remember why I don't use forums much anymore... 

As Lisa, Pete and a few others have said hopefully Lee will be fine and make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

mcluskyisms said:


> Suddenly starting to remember why I don't use forums much anymore...
> 
> As Lisa, Pete and a few others have said hopefully Lee will be fine and make a speedy recovery.


That's what I was gonna say. This thread was made about Lee getting tagged and for everyone too see if he is ok as i can't is the bloke is amazing but all this has ended into big arguments its as bad as how the snake section argues. This was a quiet place for people now its arguments :bash:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I have to agree with Ailsa, it's really not a good reflection on the forum when the overall comment is a judgemental attitude based on a friend informing us of why BoS is AWOL.
> It's unsavoury in here some times!
> 
> Please offer Lee my best wishes, I hope his condition improves soon





Poxicator said:


> *Please folks, posting comments which deride other comments and then follow exactly the same path are not what we want to see. They have been, and will be removed.
> Quoting the same merely endorses it!*





oliwilliams said:


> This is rubbish, there is a reason you just dont know it.
> 
> This again is utter poo. Many people move snakes into a feeding box before and after a feed, me included
> 
> ...


see the 2 posts above.:whistling2: he said stop flaming, so why carry on doing so?


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

In seven pages and 68 posts there has been one line about the subject. Lee went to hospital after being bitten. I have been off line for a couple of days so have read this from start to finish. The same arguments over and over again dressed up in a different title.
In those two days there has been no follow up post on Lee`s condition, is he still in hospital?
I do not blame Redvoodoo in the slightest for not updating this post in the current climate. Can we all agree that Lee has been unfortunate and that could we respectfully ask how he is at the moment.
Once he is back up and running he can then explain how the situation came about and no doubt be praised/pittied by some and castigated and thrown to the lions by others. Either way let`s wait until both lee and his family, remembering two young daughters may be very worried about dad, are up to it.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Am i the only one that never sticks my hand in any enclosure and always uses tweezers??
> 
> Iv never even had a threat pose off any of my pokies either :/


Selina you're not the only one .
I only EVER use tongs or forceps 
Lee mate get well soon buddy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Who actually still cares. This entire section is complete and utter bullshit because you tools can't stop arguing and whining like a bunch of immature kids. This section used to be great, there were always subjects to respond to and people were normally very friendly. Sure there were arguments as there are in every aspect of life concerning different opinions. There was ałways a respect for people's ways of doing things and it was discussed rather than argued needlessly. 

Boxofsorrows took a bite and is quite poorly from it. Could he of avoided it? Sure. So rather than make him out to be a flid give him advice. Maybe old world arboreals aren't quite for him? Let's get a bite report! Basically share your thoughts in a pleasant manner. No need to put anyone down as we're all human and make mistakes. Wait for his answers before character assassination. Don't forget this pales in comparison to some of the other threads this site has seen. There was a guy holding a Sicarius hahni and an idiot holding a Phoneutria!!! So just keep it in perspective. 

I don't know if any of you have actually realised that this section is shit? This section was the most fun section on here but you've all allowed your constant bickering and bitchyness to scare so many people off. Those shitty groups made by nobs on Facebook move more than this. Why? Because they are friendly and all have a laugh. So I think the lot of you need to wind your necks in abit and concentrate all your keyboard warrior skills in trying to save a section that has gone from the best to the worst on RFUK.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Avoiding any petty arguements....



Is there an update on Lee? Hope he's well : victory:


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> Who actually still cares. This entire section is complete and utter bullshit because you tools can't stop arguing and whining like a bunch of immature kids. This section used to be great, there were always subjects to respond to and people were normally very friendly. Sure there were arguments as there are in every aspect of life concerning different opinions. There was ałways a respect for people's ways of doing things and it was discussed rather than argued needlessly.
> 
> Boxofsorrows took a bite and is quite poorly from it. Could he of avoided it? Sure. So rather than make him out to be a flid give him advice. Maybe old world arboreals aren't quite for him? Let's get a bite report! Basically share your thoughts in a pleasant manner. No need to put anyone down as we're all human and make mistakes. Wait for his answers before character assassination. Don't forget this pales in comparison to some of the other threads this site has seen. There was a guy holding a Sicarius hahni and an idiot holding a Phoneutria!!! So just keep it in perspective.
> 
> I don't know if any of you have actually realised that this section is shit? This section was the most fun section on here but you've all allowed your constant bickering and bitchyness to scare so many people off. Those shitty groups made by nobs on Facebook move more than this. Why? Because they are friendly and all have a laugh. So I think the lot of you need to wind your necks in abit and concentrate all your keyboard warrior skills in trying to save a section that has gone from the best to the worst on RFUK.


Agree to what you wrote, im not a bad person


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

A fair response but you really should edit out the needless swearing...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

AB's said:


> A fair response but you really should edit out the needless swearing...


The swear words are hardly swear words. You see those words in PG films....


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> The swear words are hardly swear words. You see those words in PG films....


 even if you used a little swearing at least it will get into some peoples thick skulls.
And I might as wrll write, i might have only been on the forum since start of this year I have enjoyed talking to Experiansed keepers who have experiance and advise to give but really this forum has been filled with assholes that always have to think there right and then cause a argument when someone has there own point of view. If you cannot give a normal comment then just f off its been lovely being on rfuk talking to people like Selina, batman, boxofsorrow and other people but now its getting to a point idiots come on and even scare of the begginers that would love a nice invert in there collection. Some of you need to grow up almost everyone here 18+ but a good amount of you act like my baby sisters and that actually is saying something.


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope Lee is ok, any update?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Only just seen this as don't come on here much nowadays. I don't personally know Lee but want to wish him well & i hope it's not too bad.

Any updates please?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Really hope Lee is okay and am not surprised his OH hasn't updated this thread with how he is (with certain comments on this thread).


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I messaged Lee on facebook late last night but have not had a response yet.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I messaged Lee on facebook late last night but have not had a response yet.


I seen he's on facebook, hope he's able to reply to your message.


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

cant believe some of these posts poor guy when he recovers and finally logs on he will see a load of :censor: posted all over this thread 

no one knows how it happened 

so why the word negligence being thrown around 

again hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think this thread should be locked. Not often I say this but allot of what has been said has simply gone too far. I had 75% of a post edited away last night and far worse has been said since. Lee is a top notch lad and until all the facts are known simply does not deserve the treatment that he has by some. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know the bloke and I'm quite new here but no matter what the facts it's not deserved we all make mistakes (if that's what it was)
Wish the bloke a speedy recovery


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

ImBatman said:


> The swear words are hardly swear words. You see those words in PG films....


Regardless of being in PG films or not, this is a family friendly forums with many young user. The 18+ section is there for people to communicate on that level. I'm sure your more than able to convey the same message with language which is suitable for all... I'm pretty sure you don't or wouldn't want people using that language around your kids...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

I've not bothered really reading the thread, but Boxofsorrows has always come across as a very passionate, enthusiastic, competent and knowledgeable keeper.

I'm sure what happened to him could happen to anybody, just hope he's ok and didn't have a reaction or whatever.


----------



## Herpard (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope he's OK!!

Mistakes always happen. I wasn't looking what I was doing and got bitten by a tortoise, out of all the pets I've ever owned it had to be a tortoise lol. (May not sound like much but their bites are very painful)


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

AB's said:


> Regardless of being in PG films or not, this is a family friendly forums with many young user. The 18+ section is there for people to communicate on that level. I'm sure your more than able to convey the same message with language which is suitable for all... I'm pretty sure you don't or wouldn't want people using that language around your kids...


Well this might be a family friendly site, but I'm sure no kid as young as the ages you're thinking of have RFUK accounts or care enough to sit at a computer to read a bunch of overgrown children trying to cause drama. : victory:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Herpard said:


> I hope he's OK!!
> 
> Mistakes always happen. I wasn't looking what I was doing and got bitten by a tortoise, out of all the pets I've ever owned it had to be a tortoise lol. (May not sound like much but their bites are very painful)



yes they have very hard bites i seen a vid where tort bit a carrot clean in half and a carrot is harder than a finger


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> yes they have very hard bites i seen a vid where tort bit a carrot clean in half and a carrot is harder than a finger


That was most likely a turtle...a snapping turtle.

I'd hate to have your fingers mate if they're not as tough as a carrot :lol2:


----------



## Herpard (Jun 11, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> yes they have very hard bites i seen a vid where tort bit a carrot clean in half and a carrot is harder than a finger


I had been bitten by my 12" more than 10lb leopard, that was the last time i looked away when hand feeding her lol.

I also got bitten by a hatchling (couple weeks old) she bit me on just the right spot to draw blood.


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

i would just like to say hope you well lee take care all with what ever you may handle ducks as i leave..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Im on holiday at mo so I haven't moderated this thread as much as perhaps I should.
If we become very judgemental we only encourage others to do the same.
Accidents quite simply happen, and as we're dealing with animals that react on instinct therefore the interaction we have with them is never guaranteed to be the same. To judge on what happened here with so little information to hand is quite simply judgemental.
On that note, and as I'd prefer a new thread on the bite report, I'm closing this thread, merely to reduce the attitudes. But please remember attacking the forum or people in a derogatory manner is neither within the rules or any better than those who you may be attacking.
If you want this be a better forum, think before you post!


----------

